# What is the Best 10 mm to buy?



## Nimrod71 (Oct 11, 2020)

I am in the market for a 10 mm but I can't decide which one to get, Glock, Ruger or other?  I don't know anyone here with a 10 mm so I don't have a chance to shoot one and try it out.  I would appreciate it if anyone on here could offer their recommendations.  I currently shoot 45's, 357 mag. and 44 mag. so recoil is not problem.


----------



## ChidJ (Oct 11, 2020)

I guess it comes down to what you are looking to do with it. All the Glocks are good to go. Smith and Wesson's model 610 is cool and runs just like every other big steel framed smith revolver. The 1006 is cool if you can find one. The Colt Delta Elite is cool for the FBI acclaim. That's all the 10mm pistols I've had significant experience with. Good luck on your search. 10mm is best mm!


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 11, 2020)

You looking for a revolver or an auto-shucker?

I have a Glock 20 I bought because the price was right. The G40 has a longer slide and barrel.

Rock Island, Colt and Dan Wesson offer 10mm 1911 style handguns.

Ruger has both DA and SA revolvers in 10mm.


----------



## hdgapeach (Oct 11, 2020)

"Best" is gon be very subjective.  If you're a Glock fanboy (as they call 'em), you'll like their offerings (wish I still had my G20).  Personally, I'd be in the market for one of the Colt Delta Elite in stainless.  I've always wanted one.  Just haven't ran across the right deal yet.  The way things in society are going now, I may have done missed my opportunity......


----------



## frankwright (Oct 11, 2020)

It also depends if you want to add a Red Dot or other optic.
Glock 40 comes ready for an optic!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 11, 2020)

I love my Glock 20 and my Springfield xdm10 with a Burris on it. I hunt with both and by far the 10mm is my favorite handgun  caliber. I do plan on getting a 44mag one day but right now I just shoot auto loaders better than revolvers


----------



## Steven037 (Oct 11, 2020)

I’ve had the G40 mos with a trijicon rmr. Liked it a lot but just didn’t feel right in my hand. Currently hunting with a Springfield TRP in 10mm. It’s got open sights but I’m ok with that. Both shoot good but I do better with the Springfield.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 11, 2020)

Steven037 said:


> I’ve had the G40 mos with a trijicon rmr. Liked it a lot but just didn’t feel right in my hand. Currently hunting with a Springfield TRP in 10mm. It’s got open sights but I’m ok with that. Both shoot good but I do better with the Springfield. View attachment 1043268


oneday I shall have one of those ?


----------



## Dub (Oct 11, 2020)

Nimrod71 said:


> I am in the market for a 10 mm but I can't decide which one to get, Glock, Ruger or other?  I don't know anyone here with a 10 mm so I don't have a chance to shoot one and try it out.  I would appreciate it if anyone on here could offer their recommendations.  I currently shoot 45's, 357 mag. and 44 mag. so recoil is not problem.





There are many choices available....the 10mm has been making a resurgence.....or at least it was until 2020 went off the rails.



Dan Wesson has been real enthusiastic about it up until Covid hit us.  To my knowledge their Manufacturing plant in NY has been idled due to state restrictions.  Thanks to their horrid governor.

I have  one of their offerings...the Razorback.  I'd steer you away from that model....unless you are willing to put some additional funds into it.  Don't get me wrong...the trigger is super and controls are perfectly setup...made of tool steel ignition parts...no stuff that you'll want to trash later.  (This is true of all their guns....excellent internals, clean breaking triggers and properly fitted controls, etc.   I have a few DW 1911's and the slide-to-frame fit & barrel lockup of each is ideal.  Production guns with quality that rivals the more expensive semi-custom brands. )

The downside to this Razorback model is the sights.  For hunting a front fiber optic is on my must-have puchlist.  I'm also going to have the frontstrap checkered in 20 lpi. For that expense I could have bought one of their newer offerings in 6" with exceptional hunting sights.  I went with this one, due to the fact that it'll possibly be carried, too.  At the time it was the only 5" gun I could find in stock anywhere.



Les Baer is warming up on the 10mm, too.  Uncle Les is offering 5" and 6" models.   I have my fingers crossed that he'll one day offer a Monolith Heavyweight 6" in 10mm.

His current 6" would be a mighty nice one, though. You can check with Crazy John over at

http://www.cj1911heaven.com

        for prices on models he has available.  Keep in mind he has more than he lists on his website......and he can also order LB customized to your liking, too.  8-12 weeks seems to be the normal delivery time.





For the money...I've had some good results with a Rock Island Armory full-railed 10mm.  No complaints over the trigger.  The thumb safety needs some work and the beavertail grip safety needed adjusting. Sight were decent...front fiber optic and adjustment rear.  Heck, even the G10 grips were fine. For what I paid new....well before Covid I performs above it's pay grade.

It's a bull barreled model that doesn't takedown as easily as the Razorback (GI style guide rod, easy as it gets ).  Even with that bit of takedown tediousness....the extra weight of bull barrel & rail helps with the recoil of hunting loads.

It was a one that I figured I could work up my handloads in.

Will be starting with new Starline & 180gr XTP over a dose of Blue Dot...working up to a nice hunting velocity & accuracy.




The sweet shooting 10mm....even with so called "hot" loads (180gr @ ~1,300fps ) is not harsh at all in 1911's especially with the more stout recoil springs that can be played with.  Both mine have the standard factory springs for now.



I'm eager to get my handloading setup  and see what I can do playing with the 10mm.  Very interested in seeing what the velocity difference will be on a 6" model, too.


I just hope & pray things go favorable in the months ahead so our gun ownership isn't threatened and so we can continue to buy, guns, ammo and/or components and enjoy the shooting sports and hunting.


I'll rest easier once our freedoms are more secure.


----------



## ChidJ (Oct 11, 2020)

You could always do what I’ve been dreaming of doing and have a custom 1911 put together. I’m partial to SVI Infinity. I think once I graduate college I’ll finally put my order in.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 11, 2020)

I would choose one in whatever platform you shoot best with. Nothing else matters if you miss or make a marginal hit. Confidence helps make more x ring hits.


----------



## hunter 85 (Oct 12, 2020)

I am a Les Baer guy As I own a premier ll and a thunder ranch both in 45 if I had the funds I would order a long slide Premier ll  in 10mm. I kinda kick my self for not buying a amt hard baller 7 inch in 10mm many years ago when I had a chance to.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 12, 2020)

I guess i am a GLOCK person - I really like my G-40 and regularly carry my G-29. Love the 10mm.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 12, 2020)

I do like My G40 and carry a G29 when I am hard at hog hunting.
I love the 1911 platform but with my old eyes I would need to add a Red Dot to shoot. I may still do it one day.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 12, 2020)

Glock 40 is perfect, alot more affordable than some of the other options and deadly up to 50 yards...but I may be a bit partial


----------



## rosewood (Oct 15, 2020)

I have been a 10mm fanboy since I got into guns right at 21.  I favor the 1911 platform myself.  If you go 1911, I recommend one that has a ramped barrel and not throated.  The ramped barrel is fully supported where as the throated is questionable with the support.  In a 45, it isn't a big deal since the pressures are much lower.

I absolutely cannot stand the grip angle of a Glock.  When I pull it out to aim, it is pointing at the sky.  Most other brand guns point to where I intend on.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Oct 15, 2020)

hunter 85 said:


> I am a Les Baer guy As I own a premier ll and a thunder ranch both in 45 if I had the funds I would order a long slide Premier ll  in 10mm. I kinda kick my self for not buying a amt hard baller 7 inch in 10mm many years ago when I had a chance to.


Hmm, I never new AMT made it in 10mm.  Interesting.


----------



## B. White (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm very happy with my Rock Island, considering what I paid for it, but there are probably no deals on anything right now.  I agree with the recoil comments above.  Several ladies have shot it with standard 10mm loads and all shot it well with no complaints. There is a noticeable difference with a 200 gr lead bullet and a good dose of AA#9, but still nothing like shooting the 44.  I did not make the best shot on the first 9 pt I saw while carrying it, but had a good entry and exit through some bone with about a 10 yd tracking job.


----------



## TomC (Oct 15, 2020)

Owned every Glock 10mm and my favorite is the G20SF with KKM 6" barrel. Like the grip better on the SF version. Otherwise just pull the trigger on a Dan Wesson Razorback but the ugly Glock with a KKM will shoot just as accurately.


----------



## hunter 85 (Oct 15, 2020)

rosewood said:


> Hmm, I never new AMT made it in 10mm.  Interesting.


I guess it is call a Javelina


----------



## hunter 85 (Oct 15, 2020)

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/880939062
This guy wants silly money for this one


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 15, 2020)

Well I guess it would depend on if you want a 1911 style pistol or something else I have a STI perfect ten and it was way more than that and I also have two Glock mod 20 and they were way less most of the guys from what I see on here buy the Glock Hunter


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 15, 2020)

This Is the STI perfect 10 It Came Blued and I refinished it in FDE and Got a FDE grip from STI


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 4, 2020)

I had a g20 wanted a upgraded grip and a red dot. Went with the sig p220 elite hunter. Love it so far, 

My understanding is Sig has dropped a lot of .10mm offerings now just a few. But they make some awesome stuff.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Nov 4, 2020)

A TC Contender will give you the greatest effective range.


----------



## Railroader (Nov 5, 2020)

Just bought a 40MOS today in fact, last chance at a normal price, and 300 rounds of Nosler 180gr JHPs...

Itch scratched..


Shot me a 3" group at 50, off bags on the table, and I never have been no pistoleer...


----------



## ChidJ (Nov 5, 2020)

@Nimrod71 hasn’t gotten back to us with a choice so I’ll throw another option into the mix. The HK MP5/10


----------



## txfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Big fan of 10mm, I have a Glock 20, Glock 20sf, Springfield XDM 10 and Ruger GP 100. Which one is my first choice ? Depends on the day of the week. How do I carry the pistols ? Chest rig when hunting, for street carry a Alien Glock carry holster with different shells for each pistol.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 12, 2020)

IMHO...

If for hunting exclusively - G40

If dual purpose - G20



Nothing wrong with many of the others, but I just like the fact that Glocks go "bang" almost every time you pull the trigger and (in my experience) they shoot where you aim them!




Also - Get the most out of the 10mm - don't waste your money on loads that are about the same as a 40 S&W.


Some 10mm ammo is seriously powerful and is QUALITY hunting ammo.  

Most is just overpriced, and slightly longer, 40 caliber self defense loads.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m still breaking in the Dan Wesson and believe it or not the recoil is far less than the Ruger revolver.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nimrod71 said:


> I am in the market for a 10 mm but I can't decide which one to get, Glock, Ruger or other?  I don't know anyone here with a 10 mm so I don't have a chance to shoot one and try it out.  I would appreciate it if anyone on here could offer their recommendations.  I currently shoot 45's, 357 mag. and 44 mag. so recoil is not problem.


I have a Glock 20 and a Delta Elite. I like both of them. They both go bang every time I pull the trigger. They are both accurate enough, though the Delta is much more accurate.
You need to handload for it because vast majority of factory ammo is neutered.


----------



## woods&water (Nov 19, 2020)

I have been a fan of the 10mm ever since it first came out and have probably shot or owned about all the 10mm platforms including the Bren 10. By far my favorite is the springfield Omega. Top velocity, best accuracy and controllable recoil in a longslide factory ported 1911. If you can find/afford one you will never regret it. I let mine go to a friend that offered me over double what I paid for it. Still kick myself for letting it go. 

I normally hunt with a 45Winmag but I also use a gen1 glock20 that is a sweet shooter. The glock is what I carry on security details. Nothing like the  warm secure feeling of 15 rounds of shonuff 10mm with 2 more mags to back that up.

What others have said is very true. You can have loads that are almost  41 magnum  power or some that are a glorified 40SW.  With the vast selection of 10mm bullets available, reloading opens up a whole lot of power in a small package.


----------



## pacecars (Nov 21, 2020)

I have had a bunch of different 10mms in revolver and autos. My favorites are still the 1911 platforms. Your budget would help determine which to go with. I have had bad luck with RIA and Kimber. I would look at the Springfield Ronin in 10mm if I were buying a new one and I probably will. Dang you. I am telling my wife it is your fault


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 21, 2020)

I love my Colt Delta Elite.....sent it to Wilson’s custom shop and had a match barrel installed, tritium sights. Wilson beaver tail , match trigger, skeleton hammer....she’s a hummer.


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 23, 2020)

Depends on what you are using it for. Lots of very nice pistols recommended above. I carry a 10mm in the backcountry when in Grizzly territory, and bought the Springfield XDM 4.5 over the Glock 20 due to preferring the grip, as well as that it comes with a fully supported chamber for shooting hard cast bullets, vs the Glock you have to buy an aftermarket barrel like a KKM or LoneWolf.


----------



## tr21 (Nov 23, 2020)

ChidJ said:


> You could always do what I’ve been dreaming of doing and have a custom 1911 put together. I’m partial to SVI Infinity. I think once I graduate college I’ll finally put my order in.
> 
> View attachment 1043387


every BLM leader has one of these, great accent to go along with their gold grill


----------



## ChidJ (Nov 23, 2020)

@tr21 they must be much better funded than I thought they were


----------



## tr21 (Nov 24, 2020)

oh they  dont pay for them !


----------



## Mtn lover (Dec 3, 2020)

I shoot my Glock 20 better than anything I've tried. The recoil seems a little softer or muted with the Glock.
Whatever happened to the S&W 10mm ? I thought that was a really cool stainless gun. Good Luck


----------



## pacecars (Dec 4, 2020)

pdsniper said:


> This Is the STI perfect 10 It Came Blued and I refinished it in FDE and Got a FDE grip from STI
> View attachment 1043952


I might have to give one of them a try!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't know about the S&W. They are making a new 10mm revolver.
I see the 1006 10mm Auto on Gunbroker for $800-1200.
It was only produced for a few years and maybe 50,000 production.
Was supposed to be for FBI but never worked out but was a nice looking gun!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 17, 2020)

I was at cabelas in Woodstock a couple weeks ago and in a room back by the firearms they had several Dan Wesson bruins 10mm's for what seemed pretty reasonable prices for DW's. Can't  recall now how much they were, but I remember they weren't going for what their listing online are.


----------



## Dub (Feb 28, 2021)

A S&W 610 is catching my eye.....only since I’ll be loading 10mm already....and it would also give me something to shoot remaining  .40s&w ammo in.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 28, 2021)

Dub said:


> A S&W 610 is catching my eye.....only since I’ll be loading 10mm already....and it would also give me something to shoot remaining  .40s&w ammo in.




I do love the 610. I haven't tried one of the new ones yet, all mine were pre-locks but i haven't had any problems with any of the guns with the locks i have had so they should be good to go. I am still hoping they will put the 10mm in the 69 platform with a 5 shot cylinder and a 5 inch barrel. It would stand up to heavy loads easily. If they make it the 10mm Magnum even more better


----------



## Dub (Feb 28, 2021)

pacecars said:


> I do love the 610. I haven't tried one of the new ones yet, all mine were pre-locks but i haven't had any problems with any of the guns with the locks i have had so they should be good to go. I am still hoping they will put the 10mm in the 69 platform with a 5 shot cylinder and a 5 inch barrel. It would stand up to heavy loads easily. If they make it the 10mm Magnum even more better



An N-frame in .45acp would really be my preference....but the 610 has some appeal.  It'll be able to make use of the .40s&w brass I have. 


I can't stand the internal locks & the idiocy behind them.   They are more than an eyesore to me.  Can't believe S&W caved in and added such stupidity to their wheel guns....which typically have very nice triggers and nice overall feel & appearance (in my opinion). 


Any gun I get that has one of those abominations in it will be function checked over a few range sessions & then the lock pieces will be removed and a stainless insert be added to cover the infernal lock hole. 

The legal script that they insist on putting on their guns is a major detractor to the appearance over their older guns...and ruins the appearance of their 1911's. 

Ruger does it, too....but at least it's in a slightly more subdued method.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 28, 2021)

Totally agree on that. If you have to be reminded or warned on the barrel maybe you don’t need a gun. I am waiting for “bullet comes out this end” on the gun with an arrow


----------



## rosewood (Feb 28, 2021)

Have u looked at the ruger gp100 in 10mm?  That one is sharp and I have considered it.  Cheaper than the 610 to boot.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure about the factory GP100s are but the one I had converted to 10mm by David Clements was spectacular.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 28, 2021)

A happy 620 with VZ Grips and no “Hillary Hole”


----------



## Dub (Mar 1, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Have u looked at the ruger gp100 in 10mm?  That one is sharp and I have considered it.  Cheaper than the 610 to boot.



GP100 is on my wish list for certain.

Huge respect for them.  


I‘m a dummy for waiting so long to add a couple revolvers that I’d use.

Availability of gun $$$ at the time weapons were  in stock is a scattered affair. 



Was able to snare a new in-stock 610 on layaway yesterday. 4” model.


(Not my picture)





pacecars said:


> Not sure about the factory GP100s are but the one I had converted to 10mm by David Clements was spectacular. View attachment 1069445




Sweet !!!!





pacecars said:


> A happy 620 with VZ Grips and no “Hillary Hole”View attachment 1069446



Great gun !!!


Super pic.  USA for certain.



I need to source some moonclips for the 610.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice gun Dub! I still have this strange desire to get a new Colt Python and have it rechambered to 10mm


----------



## Dub (Mar 1, 2021)

pacecars said:


> Nice gun Dub! I still have this strange desire to get a new Colt Python and have it rechambered to 10mm


----------



## Steven037 (Mar 2, 2021)

Man those are some pretty wheelguns. I really like that 620.


----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 12, 2021)

Glock 20!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 21, 2021)

I have two Glocks and a STI the STI by far is the best but the are not cheap at all


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2021)

pdsniper said:


> I have two Glocks and a STI the STI by far is the best but the are not cheap at allView attachment 1077775




Super sweet blaster.  STI built them at a very high level. 


I'm sure that 'un is crazy accurate.


----------

